# TRT Bloodwork At 4 Months With High E2 Question



## Vanguardian (Apr 12, 2020)

Prior to TRT my total test was 268. Started TRT in early January with 100mg of Test Cyp 200mg/ml. At 8 weeks my total test was only 311 and my e2 was at 
31. 

So my Dr. upped the test to 150mg a week. A few weeks in, I asked him about HCG because my nuts were shrinking and my cum loads had diminished a lot.  

Took 250IU of HCG 2x's a week. Did this for 3 weeks, started noticing I wasn't feeling quite right. Then at week 4 of HCG, I started having ed symptoms.

I've never had ed symptoms before. My libido is still there. But 10 minutes into sex, my erection just straight up vanishes. So I stopped the HCG. 

My bloodwork posted here is 2 weeks after stopping only the HCG. Other than the ed, I also tend to fell bloated a lot. 

So my question is should I take an ai? I have Arimidex on hand. Should I take it for awhile to bring the e2 down a bit? And how much?

I pin twice a week. On Sundays and Wednesdays. .75mg each pin. The bloodwork was taken on a Tuesday. It was the only time available.  

Late 30's male.

Thanks


----------



## joeyirish777 (Apr 12, 2020)

personally I can't read those pics so im guessing no else can. can you type out your blood work?


----------



## Vanguardian (Apr 12, 2020)

Hell sorry for the small pics. Didn't notice that on the preview. 

Estradiol, Ultrasensitive, LC/MS            56pg/ml

Total Test 913 ng/dL.            Range 250-1100

Free Test 247.4 pg/mL         Range 35-155

IGF-1, LC/MS 196 ng/mL     Range 53-331

TSH 1.82 mIU/L                   Range 0.40-4.50

T3  35

T4  5.7


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 12, 2020)

When I first started trt I was on just test and my E2 was fine. Introduced hcg and had no increase in test but I E2 spiked. Dropped the hcg and was fine again.  

Yup, my balls have shrunk, my loads have diminished, but I have no plans for kids so i am willing to take that trade off and have never needed a AI for trt.

Hard to find studies on males, but ever study I have seen for women shows an estrogen spike after an hcg injection. 

My advice on an Ai is if you are going to use one start small and dial it in like you did your trt . Low estrogen feels  is just as miserable as low test.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Apr 12, 2020)

my e has been at 56 naturally before I ever took an aas/sarm w.e. and my test was around 540 at the time too. Sure 56 e is up there but not too problematic and its still within the clinical 'normal' range. I never had problems with sex though, it might not be your e. Your body is probably still trying to get used to its new hormonal make up. Most humans will never consistently be at 900+ test. especially if you have been sub 400 for a while. so this may be high e to your body for now.

if you take something, I 2nd what dk is saying and take a low dose. try to hone into a good level.

If you look around this forum you will find threads of really experienced people explaining exactly how arimidex works(thoroughly) and at what doses typically do what. at the end of the day you Gotta be your own scientist/guinea pig though, everyones different.


----------



## Vanguardian (Apr 12, 2020)

dk, I gotcha. I do feel better since dropping the HCG. I'm thinking of just holding steady with where I'm at the the TRT for awhile. Hopefully let my body get used to everything before switching it up again. Thanks

joey, good info on about my body possibly trying to get used to the new hormonal levels. Thanks also

Sorry for replying this way, I apparently wasn't paying attention when I replied.


----------

